# Gorgeous looking Simba needs a home



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Simba has beautiful markings and is a lovely, affectionate cat

A family have been feeding her but they can't take her in so she has come to the rescue. She is great around other cats and dogs and loves children!

We do rehome outside the West Yorkshire area and transport is available if the right home is found

Thank you


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh bless her, hope she gets a home soon


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww she is adorable:001_wub:I have a thing for torties  Do feel free to post her and any other cats you have in your rescue on our site, as we do get a lot of people on there looking for new pets all the time and we also have a matching up service where we contact people looking to buy a new pet over the classifieds etc and get them to consider adopting a rescue animal instead and then we match them up to animals in rescue. We have been very successful in finding homes for many animals stuck in rescue through doing this as well


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

kelly-joy said:


> Aww she is adorable:001_wub:I have a thing for torties  Do feel free to post her and any other cats you have in your rescue on our site, as we do get a lot of people on there looking for new pets all the time and we also have a matching up service where we contact people looking to buy a new pet over the classifieds etc and get them to consider adopting a rescue animal instead and then we match them up to animals in rescue. We have been very successful in finding homes for many animals stuck in rescue through doing this as well


Thats wonderful - thank you hon


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww shes pretty, i allso have a thing for torties,,_


----------



## evie71 (Mar 17, 2011)

She is beautiful, so hope she finds a home soon


----------

